# HD Shuffles/Vanishing



## M1chaelJ (Oct 6, 2011)

A few months ago after a software update on my ViP722 I noticed that Dish had also updated the channel lineup (I don't recall the exact time/version, but it was the one where the SD & HD channels stopped showing as different channels on the same number in the guide). When that happened a few channels "lost" HD on their mapdowns (below 200) but I eventually found them in the 4000's. Notable examples were CNN SD on 200 and CNN HD on 4077, and similar with History (but not History International/H2), Discovery, and a few others.

Tonight sat down to watch TV, receiver was left on 4077 from CNN HD last night. However now 4077 is Lifetime Movie Network HD, and I can't find CNN HD or History HD anywhere. From snippets of other threads I suspect this has something to do with channel shifts between satellites (I currently receive 110/119/61.5 in the Baltimore, MD area) but I can't seem to locate any concrete info. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

You should be on 61.5/72/77 instead of 110/119. You're missing everything that's on 72.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

M1chaelJ said:


> A few months ago after a software update on my ViP722 I noticed that Dish had also updated the channel lineup (I don't recall the exact time/version, but it was the one where the SD & HD channels stopped showing as different channels on the same number in the guide). When that happened a few channels "lost" HD on their mapdowns (below 200) but I eventually found them in the 4000's. Notable examples were CNN SD on 200 and CNN HD on 4077, and similar with History (but not History International/H2), Discovery, and a few others.
> 
> Tonight sat down to watch TV, receiver was left on 4077 from CNN HD last night. However now 4077 is Lifetime Movie Network HD, and I can't find CNN HD or History HD anywhere. From snippets of other threads I suspect this has something to do with channel shifts between satellites (I currently receive 110/119/61.5 in the Baltimore, MD area) but I can't seem to locate any concrete info. Anyone have any thoughts?


Please send me a PM with your phone or account number so I can look into what is occurring.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rasputin nailed it... you are on a mixed arc configuration, so you should be missing a lot of HD channels now.

Not sure whether you have a choice of eastern (61.5/72.7/77) or western (110/119/129) because of where your locals are (I don't know which arc they are on)... but you really need to get setup on one of them, instead of straddling now that Dish is moving the last of things off the mixed arcs.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I used to be on a "mixed arc" but always had the HD channels I could receive mapped down. Perhaps things have changed since I got switched to a true Western Arc 1000.4.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

They've changed. Everything's either on EA or WA; 72 and 129 are roughly mirrors of each other and 61.5 is mostly HD local spotbeams.


----------



## M1chaelJ (Oct 6, 2011)

All fixed now, moved over to an all EA. I did find it rather amusing that when I called at 2:00 PM they told me the tech would come sometime between 12:00 & 5:00...


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Hah. That's pretty cool, same day service


----------

